# T&S Audifan? Alguien tiene algo de info?



## ramiro77 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola gente!
Estuve recorriendo la web (y tratando de llamar a Audifan, sin éxito) para ver si consigo los T&S de diversos parlantes que ellos fabrican.
Pude conseguir nada más los parámetros del W8150k y W10150k (8" y 10" respectivamente, cono de kevlar), pero necesito el del W6150K.
Alguno sabe donde lo puedo conseguir?
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2010)

Mandales un mail a los de Audifan. Te lo contestan mas o menos pronto.


----------



## ramiro77 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ya dos veces les mandé, y me comuniqué por teléfono. Me prometieron que me los iban a mandar y nada, no me los envían.
No sé que onda...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2010)

Que raro...
Vos has comprado los parlantes...o preguntás antes de hacerlo?
Alguien comentó una vez que solo los mandan si les comprás los parlantes...pero no sé...


----------



## ramiro77 (Sep 3, 2010)

No, no les compré, estoy consultando a ver si haciendo la simulación salen medianamente usables.
Y hoy a la mañana me comuniqué por teléfono, me pidieron disculpas y el muchacho que me atendió dijo que se iba a encargar personalmente del tema. Hasta ahora ni pelota, ni noticia, ni nada...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2010)

OK. Se demoran un poco por que los miden cuando se los pedís, pero lo hacen con una compu así que tampoco es para demorarse tanto...deben tener otros motivos, pero no los conozco.


----------



## detrakx (Sep 3, 2010)

Buenas,  Antes de comprarle 2 pares de parlantes me pasaron un lista pequeña de algunos modelos, y alguna que otra respuesta en f. la lista estaba mezclada, linea hogareña y linea profesional. Luego de comprar me mandaron unos .pdf mucho mas completos. 
Sobre el modelo que pedis no lo tengo, de echo estoy desactualizado, no sabia que estaban haciendo fabricando  con cono de kevlar.

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> Sobre el modelo que pedis no lo tengo, de echo estoy desactualizado, *no sabia que estaban haciendo fabricando  con cono de kevlar*.


Sep. Yo lo ví hace un par de meses y me quedé con ganas, por que tienen un modelo de 6" que viene justo para mis baffles. El tema es que tendría que rediseñar todo el sistema de ajuste de respuesta si los cambio....así que quedará para la proxima reencarnación .
PD: EL precio está bastante bueno...pero habría que modelar la respuesta...


----------



## detrakx (Sep 5, 2010)

Asi es Ez, cambias el parlante y todo cambia, ahi es cuando decis como no me arme un eq con algunas perillas. 
Por suerte me consegui unos Midbass 6"  de GBelectroacustica, ya hace unos años. A buen precio, por que ahora conseguirlos seria una suma importante. 
Tienen una respuesta muy plana, buén detalle. Los conos son muy resistentes. Estoy muy satisfecho con el sonido si embargo no descarto el sonido del cono de cartón. 

saludos.


----------



## ramiro77 (Sep 7, 2010)

Les comento que finalmente me pasaron los T&S del W6150K y del W12150K, que eran los que necesitaba.
Se caracterizan por ser bass reflex, dando un altísimo group delay cercano a la Fs de la caja. Hay que toquetear mucho y jugar mucho con el winisd para dejar un valor "aceptable" (casi 20ms, antes se disparaba a 60ms).
Si quieren, se los paso.
Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 7, 2010)

Buenas noches, mira ramiro77 yo hace como un año atras estuve detras de estos parlantes, y segun los t/s que me pasaron y las curvas que tire con el winisd no eran tan buenos como te los venden. Por otro lado como vivo a unas pocas cuadras del local me di una vuelta y aparte de hablar personalmente con su dueño, escuche los parlantes y bafles (esto ya lo comente en los post sig. Parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional , Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes , Parlantes GB-Audio) y realemente los parlantes de 8 y 10'' a nivel de bajos no me satisfacieron.  Pasame los valores que te dieron (puede que hallan modificado esos parlantes y sus parametros sean ahora distintos) asi los analizo un poco.  Un abrazo.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 28, 2010)

Buenas noches.
Ramiro77, te podria pedir el favor que de algun modo me pases los parametros t/s del W6150K. Ya que los vi y me parecieron relativamente buenos, y espero poder juntar, asi a fin de año puedo llegar a comprarlos (tengo tiempo de sobra para armar las cajas).

Saludos.


----------

